# Please any advice for my sick baby much appreciated



## D&D's mommy (May 29, 2013)

The other day my 9 year old female chi started crying, screaming, howling in pain pretty much of out the blue, i held her through the night and took her to the vet the next day, the vet checked her out, gave her a shot to ease the pain and made me an appt to come back the following day for xrays. I went for the xrays and when i picked her up they said she has an opening in her joint between the neck or vertebrate, they are not sure if its a dislocation or maybe a disc, so they sent the xrays to a specialist. So now i am waiting for more information, but in the meantime she is in so much pain, can barely move or walk, cant go to the bathroom she just pees on herself in bed, I have 2 different pain meds im giving her and they dont seem to he helping at all, Im very sad and very scared. Does anyone have any experience with anything similar? Or any idea what the next steps could be? Is this a fixable condition?

Any advice is appreciated


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Maybe ring your vet and tell them she's in so much pain ,maybe they can give her something stronger.Poor little thing.Keep us updated


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

Oh my, your poor baby, and poor you mami! I don't know what this can be  but it sounds serious! We will keep you in our prayers xoxo


----------



## SarahJG (May 25, 2013)

Definitely get back in touch with the vet. Your poor little girl shouldn't have to suffer such constant pain. There must be something stronger they can give her, surely? How awful for both of you - I hope the vet gets to the bottom of the problem soon.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

VET VET VET VET VET

As if you mix too much meds or meds that do not work well together is could be bad.

Also ask about hot or cold, would an ice pack or a heating pad ease any discomfort?


----------



## D&D's mommy (May 29, 2013)

thanks guys, she is actually a little better today but will get in touch with the vet, will keep you updated on anything we find out =)


----------



## JenniferChi (May 1, 2013)

Aw poor baby! I would definitely get back in touch with the vet and tell them how much pain she is in  I hope everything turns out ok, keeping you and your baby girl in my prayers. Please update when you get some answers.


----------



## loupey (Oct 1, 2013)

I wish you two all the best!! I hope it gets sorted smoothly


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

I wonder if one of those inflatable collars would help. Does she move her neck freedly, or is that when she has pain.? If it is painful, some device, such as the above, might help. Or a hand towel wrapped around her neck. So sorry she has to go through the pain. Good luck with her.


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

Hope everything is ok, and that she just pulled something.. <3


----------



## tenley (Oct 17, 2013)

Praying for you both xo


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

Is she better now??


----------



## fr1endly2 (Mar 1, 2013)

just want to send (((HUGS)) your way!!! xoxoxox others pretty much advised what i would may this all be resolved quickly!
poor chi


----------

